# Can I send PM's?



## mmcdevi1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know this isn't rocket science and I've read the rules but I don't think my recipients are getting my PM's.

One of my recipients sent me a PM saying that he didn't receive my PM.

So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2013)

tell them to clean out their inbox probably

newer members have a cap on the amount of messages they can keep without deleting (server space issue) nexst level up allows more messages


----------

